# Any Irish expats in Calabria.



## Irishjen

Just wondering if there is any more Irish living here in the South. Im here nearly 2yrs and have only come across a few American expats?

Thanks


----------



## sarah jayne

guess you havent found anyone ,i am from bray co wicklow ,but live in parma now 3 years in may .where are you from in ireland do you miss it ?if your like me you see nobody in the winter and then thay arrive like the mozzies in the summer ha ha slanxxsarah


----------



## rory44

*Calabria*



Irishjen said:


> Just wondering if there is any more Irish living here in the South. Im here nearly 2yrs and have only come across a few American expats?
> 
> Thanks


I have purchased a place in Stignano,and hope to spend a few month of the year there.i am from Cavan


----------



## ladolcevita78

I'm in Calabria but I'm Australian !


----------



## ChrissyK05

*Buying in Calabria*



Irishjen said:


> Just wondering if there is any more Irish living here in the South. Im here nearly 2yrs and have only come across a few American expats?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I am Scottish and my friend is Irish, we are thinking of buying a property in Calabria and are planning to come on holiday to have a look around the area. 

What do you think of Calabria?


----------



## DubnCalabria

*Calabria*



Irishjen said:


> Just wondering if there is any more Irish living here in the South. Im here nearly 2yrs and have only come across a few American expats?
> 
> Thanks


I have been in Calabria for over 10 years now and would love to meet new people which have the same love and admiration for the culture . food & wine and basically Calabria as a beautiful place to live in.

It gives inspiration and im just a few chapters off my first ever novel.
Thnx Calabria


----------



## canados

I live in Reggio Calabria

anyone here?


----------



## maryann

Irishjen said:


> Just wondering if there is any more Irish living here in the South. Im here nearly 2yrs and have only come across a few American expats?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there, my husband and I live in New York State, U.S.A. and we will be moving to Italy permanently within 2 months, hopefully. We are selling our home here and hopefully this deal will go through. Former buyers could not get a mortgage. We bought a home in Praia A Mare and can't wait to get there. Where do you live?
I know there are some Irish folks in Santa Domenica Talao. One family was selling their one home and building another, however, I do not know if that worked out as it was last July that that was happening. They are from Ireland returned for a bit.
We have 2 dogs that are traveling with us, 2 golden retrievers,and it is quite a process in shipping them, and quite costly due to the large crate size. We thought it would cost less, but we must pay Cargo prices.
I am Italian (not born there), and it is just so great to be back to my roots. I feel at home there and love the people. My husband has a great amount to learn as far as the Italian language, but he is trying.
Feel free to PM me anytime. I would love to hear from you.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

rory44 said:


> I have purchased a place in Stignano,and hope to spend a few month of the year there.i am from Cavan


Hi there, how are you? My husband and I are moving to Praia A Mare in Calabria. It is about 3 hours south of Naples. Where is Stignano?
We are moving permanently to Calabria and are really looking forward to it. Hopefully it will be in about 2 months after we sell our home. We live in New York State, America. 
Where is Cavan? So, you will go on vacation to Italy? That is great.
Would love to hear from you.
MaryAnn


----------



## AMrania

Irishjen said:


> Just wondering if there is any more Irish living here in the South. Im here nearly 2yrs and have only come across a few American expats?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there,

Not in Calabria, but in Turin. Well moving there from Milan mid Sept. Have you met anyone yet? Just joined the website now so hence late reply!

xxx AM


----------



## MalahideMargaret

I hope that you have made some contacts. I'm thinking of retiring in Calabria
probably in the Palmi area. I'm from Malahide but currently live in Virginia.
I visited Calabria the first time many years ago and returned for a visit
three years ago. I really love it and have some friends there from many years
ago. It takes awhile to get settled. Take care


----------



## dio62

*I'm 1/2 Italian and 1/2 English*

hi there

justjoin the expat forum, I'mbased in Condofuri a rural village about 30 miles away from reggio calabria.

quit the stressfull rat race in london'and now Im thinking to buy a property with some land.

Been her for over 2 months, but after the holidays season ended, there aren't many english spaeking people left behind 

So don't mind to see a few and go for a drink together.

arrivederci, Peter


----------



## dio62

*ciao e benvenuti*

hi there

just joined the expat forum, I'm based in condofuri a rural village about 30 miles away from reggio calabria.

quit the stressfull rat race in london'and now 'Im thinking to buy a property with some land.

Been her for over 2 months now, but after the holidays season ended, there aren't many english spaeking people left behind 

So don't mind to see a few and go for a drink together.

arrivederci, e buon fione settimana

Peter


----------

